# Busco Preamplificador mono con control de tonos



## PATEDEFUA (Abr 14, 2008)

Hola Amigos, ando buscando un preamplificador con volumen y control de tonos (graves y agudos) que este formado por un integrado y no por transistores sueltos; con la minima distorsión y ruido posible, ya que voy a usar 6 modulos de preamplificador para los 5.1 caneles de una potencia para home theather.

Si alguno puede facilitarme el circuito y diseño de la plaqueta, me seria muy util. 

Gracias Totales!


----------



## Dano (Abr 14, 2008)

El pre lo puedes armar con un TDA1524A


----------



## cardague (Nov 1, 2008)

Fijate en esta página    http://www.ladelec.com/index.php/content/view/21/129/


----------



## gran.ale08 (Nov 7, 2008)

yo necesito lo mismo que patedefua, pero que sea activo, osea que no tenga perdida de potencia, a base de transistores y no con integrados..
Alguien sabria como pasar un circuito pasivo(osea,con perdida de potencia, que no lleva alimentacion) a un circuito activo(sin perdida, con alimentacion). Se pondria alimentacion solamente o requiere algun otro cambio mas?alguien que sepa del tema desde ya le agradezco y que me facilite un activo control de tonos. gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 8, 2008)

gran.ale08 dijo:
			
		

> yo necesito lo mismo que patedefua, pero que sea activo, osea que no tenga perdida de potencia, a base de transistores y no con integrados.......


----------



## crimson (Nov 8, 2008)

Yo armé este para un amigo. Anda bien. Dejo el link  http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/montajes1/nota24.htm
Saludos C


----------



## gran.ale08 (Nov 9, 2008)

gracias fogonazo! esta muy bueno el circuito, es un tremendo dolor d cabeza jaja..voy a ver si lo hago, la lastima es que ya esta diseñada la plaqueta, ya que es un trabajo para el colegio.. suerte


----------



## del Amo (Dic 3, 2009)

Hola en esta pagina http://deboleerlasnormas.del.foro.com(sobre todo la 2.1) en la seccón de circuitos, tienes uno sencillo pero eficaz y la placa de circuito impreso la realizas tu es bastante facil. Espero haberte ayudado.


----------

